# Drug arrest for UMass-Boston student leader



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Drugs at UMass, no never.

By John M. Guilfoil

Globe Correspondent / November 19, 2009

The student body president at the University of Massachusetts at Boston was arrested and charged as an alleged repeat drug dealer last week after the Boston police Drug Control Unit raided his Dorchester apartment.

Drug arrest for UMass-Boston student leader - The Boston Globe


----------

